# PubMed- Special issue: The Human Intestinal Microbiota.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Special issue: The Human Intestinal Microbiota.*

Microbiology. 2010 Nov;156(Pt 11):3203-4

Authors: Flint HJ, O'Toole PW, Walker AW

PMID: 21045216 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

